# Atterberg - String Quartet 2 op.11 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Atterberg’s String Quartet No.2 in b minor dates from 1916 and was dedicated to “The Splinter” - a group of composers who had broken away from the Chamber Music Society of Stockholm and had tried to start a rival society. The inspiration for the quartet was from the suggestion of friend and fellow composer Natanael Berg, who suggested that they each write a quartet less than 16 minutes long to annoy the stuffy, conservative Chamber Music Society.
This is a short quartet, in 3 movements. The first movement, Allegro con fuoco, is symphonic in nature and full-bodied. The second movement Andante begins with gentle, rhythmic pizzicato (the movement has this rhythmic pizzicato motif throughout it) and conjures up a little of the soundworld of Mahler. The stop/start nature of the music creates a lonely, sad and beautiful atmosphere that is very effective. Atterberg explained that he was inspired by a ballerina and you can almost sense the footsteps of a lonely ballerina, on point going through her positions and routines late one night. The final movement, Allegro furioso, begins with a folk-inspired, spirited, lively dance as a foil to the austerity of the previous andante. The writing here is engaging and the individual instruments diverge and converge expertly creating a slightly darker but highly enjoyable ending with drone chords and some nice unison parts. 
Although I like Atterberg's 3rd quartet I think I prefer this shorter work. It has a cohesion that I find really appealing. 
One recording I can't recommend is that of the Garaguly Quartet (Memorable Swedish Quartets vol.2). The recording was made sometime between 1916 and 1964 (I can't nail an accurate date on this) and the sound is quite dire. Intonation isn't too hot either! 

That leaves two recordings - one analogue stereo and one digital and they're both fine ones. The *Saulesco Quartet'*s 1973 recording is well sprung and has a nice, warm stereo sound but it's not too easy to get (even after being reissued by Naxos). Hence, my recording preference goes to the newest *Stenhammar Quartet *account which is first-rate in every way. Not only is the sound excellent but this ensemble capture Atterberg's more symphonic structures better than the Saulesco in the first movement. In the 2nd movement the Stenhammar are just as effective and their crisp pizzicati conjure the image of a ballerina, on point, superbly. The finale is bold and dances with style. A quite lovely performance.


----------

